# Obama reelected



## Deleted member 5971 (Nov 6, 2012)

Obama won 275-203(and counting) electoral votes. another 4 years in the white house.Thoughts?


----------



## smellsea (Nov 6, 2012)

hell yeah food stamps, abortion, and gay marriage.


----------



## kokomojoe (Nov 6, 2012)

A puppet can only do what he's manipulated to do.


----------



## PlasticSturgeon (Nov 7, 2012)

That puppet is a hell of a lot less evil than the other option...


----------



## Noble Savage (Nov 7, 2012)

I think Obombya has the best chance of collapsing the dollar and finally creating a state of anarchy


----------



## vodka4581 (Dec 11, 2012)

oh-bam-ah


----------



## dylan mckenna (Feb 19, 2013)

obama is a fuck head hes passed 790 something laws taking away our freedoms and is the fourth president to sign on with agenda 21 and yea he is a puppet if romney was elected it would be the same shit but anyway the new world order which is a communistic base of beliefs is being pushed on us look up un agenda 21 and if u get a chance try to get ahold of the book behind the green mask agenda 21 oh and the 30000 drones being produced in the next 9 months to fly over our soil and survey us i personaly think will be a big threat on our alternitave way of living


----------



## p4r4d0x (Mar 9, 2013)

dylan mckenna said:


> he is a puppet if romney was elected it would be the same shit



Exactly.
How about this though.
Say Hillary would of been elected instead of Obama. 
The presidency would of been shared between 2 families for at least 24 years instead of the 20 years which it was, assuming Hillary would of served one term. 28 years if she would have been reelected.

Bush Sr. served one term. 4yrs 
Bill Clinton served two terms. 8yrs
Bush Jr. served two terms. 8yrs 
Then Hillary Clinton ran.

I've heard nobody else ever make that point.


----------



## Benny (Apr 24, 2013)

Obama,Bush,Clinton,Reagan......they all work for the same bankers so who cares....


----------

